
What I Learned From Losing $200M (2015) - freediver
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/what-i-learned-from-losing-200-million
======
chriscatoya
After observing the iterative process of modeling complex dynamic systems this
resonated:

>“The point of the story,” Rebonato continued, “is that you always come to
data with a structural model behind”—meaning some preconception of causes and
effects, and therefore some prejudice for how to interpret the data.

